# Restoring a 1957 a Dewalt Radial Arm Saw



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

*The Mean Green Machine*

I found this little gem on craigslist, came with stand 70 bucks, called the ,guy picked it up the same day,
This is only a 20 min. drive one way
Although it was a little rough getting their, here is what happened.

I don't use my trailer much, so I had to get it out (well it lives outside) get ready to go, I couldn't get the lights working right, they get corroded setting outside, and had to be replaced every so often. Sooo !!!
I grabbed a coupon from harbor freight for some stick on magnet lights, got those home, okay, tires are aired up,, lights are working,, half a mile from home, bam , flat tire, I have a spare mounted on the trailer, okay change that, next--
out in the boonies ,wow what's that noise, oh man, another tire going flat, what the H am I going to do now !!!!!
Lo and behold the spare for the car is the same lug pattern,,*Un FREAKIN believable,, thank you God*

Craigs list pictures

















*Got her home*


















Okay, I got her partially disassembled, and partially cleaned, next will be new roller bearings , and motor bearings


















*More pictures coming*


----------



## Mickit (Feb 6, 2010)

bubinga said:


> *The Mean Green Machine*
> 
> I found this little gem on craigslist, came with stand 70 bucks, called the ,guy picked it up the same day,
> This is only a 20 min. drive one way
> ...


suweet!!!


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

bubinga said:


> *The Mean Green Machine*
> 
> I found this little gem on craigslist, came with stand 70 bucks, called the ,guy picked it up the same day,
> This is only a 20 min. drive one way
> ...


What model did you end up with? I'm bad at guessing. Is it an MB or GW model? I'm still working on my restore slowly but surely.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

bubinga said:


> *The Mean Green Machine*
> 
> I found this little gem on craigslist, came with stand 70 bucks, called the ,guy picked it up the same day,
> This is only a 20 min. drive one way
> ...


MBF.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

bubinga said:


> *The Mean Green Machine*
> 
> I found this little gem on craigslist, came with stand 70 bucks, called the ,guy picked it up the same day,
> This is only a 20 min. drive one way
> ...


Man, I have days like that too. Life seems to work out ok, though.

I gave away my old Sears RAS years ago. But a classic like this might tempt be back.

Glad you got her home safe and sound,
Steve


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

bubinga said:


> *The Mean Green Machine*
> 
> I found this little gem on craigslist, came with stand 70 bucks, called the ,guy picked it up the same day,
> This is only a 20 min. drive one way
> ...


Congrats, man Welcome to the RAS club.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

bubinga said:


> *The Mean Green Machine*
> 
> I found this little gem on craigslist, came with stand 70 bucks, called the ,guy picked it up the same day,
> This is only a 20 min. drive one way
> ...


Thanks for answering HokieMojo's question there Neil . I have been off working on the saw.
One of the motor bearings was good, all the rest are shot.
The positive stops were both frozen, got them working fine now.
I got it all takin apart, mostly cleaned up, got all the, carriage, and motor bearings out and ready, for new ones. 
I have been making good time on this thing, now I guess I have to wait for parts. 
I was surprised to discover the stand was made from maple, although I probably won't be using it.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

bubinga said:


> *The Mean Green Machine*
> 
> I found this little gem on craigslist, came with stand 70 bucks, called the ,guy picked it up the same day,
> This is only a 20 min. drive one way
> ...


Anybody live in California ,Here's one unsold

De Walt (DeWalt) MBF 8" Radial Arm Saw US $100.00
Laguna Niguel, CA, United States
Local Pickup
http://cgi.ebay.com/Walt-DeWalt-MBF-8-Radial-Arm-Saw-/150594370243?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23101fbac3


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

bubinga said:


> *The Mean Green Machine*
> 
> I found this little gem on craigslist, came with stand 70 bucks, called the ,guy picked it up the same day,
> This is only a 20 min. drive one way
> ...


I'm always hoping to see GW's but those seem to be fewer and far between. The MB's are pretty similar though so I'll live. (-: Doesn't look like you are missing any pieces.

Are you keeping the table that came with it or planning to make a new one?

The cleanup looks real good. I hope mine comes out that well. I've got a way to go though.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

bubinga said:


> *The Mean Green Machine*
> 
> I found this little gem on craigslist, came with stand 70 bucks, called the ,guy picked it up the same day,
> This is only a 20 min. drive one way
> ...


HokieMojo
This saw is exactly the right size, because, I plan to put it on a bench, and replace my sliding miter saw.
The only thing that I'm missing is the antikickback Pawl
But I don't plan on doing a ripping with it.
I am planning on making a new table, I have a 1 inch thick piece of MDF ,that will work just perfect,
1 inch thick MDF is hard to come by.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

bubinga said:


> *The Mean Green Machine*
> 
> I found this little gem on craigslist, came with stand 70 bucks, called the ,guy picked it up the same day,
> This is only a 20 min. drive one way
> ...


I def have never seen 1" MDF.


----------



## WoodBill (Jun 1, 2011)

bubinga said:


> *The Mean Green Machine*
> 
> I found this little gem on craigslist, came with stand 70 bucks, called the ,guy picked it up the same day,
> This is only a 20 min. drive one way
> ...


Nice ras slick model, I like the lines on it.. .. Sexy. 
Check out Philip marcou's, it's similar to yours.


----------



## fishyerik65 (Jan 25, 2017)

bubinga said:


> *The Mean Green Machine*
> 
> I found this little gem on craigslist, came with stand 70 bucks, called the ,guy picked it up the same day,
> This is only a 20 min. drive one way
> ...


Where did you get new roller bearings? I'm refurbishing a 925 and the roller bearings are shot, so I'm looking for new ones.

Thanks.

Erik


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

bubinga said:


> *The Mean Green Machine*
> 
> I found this little gem on craigslist, came with stand 70 bucks, called the ,guy picked it up the same day,
> This is only a 20 min. drive one way
> ...


Erik… he hasn't posted anything on here since 2013, so he may not see your question. I'd suggest making a new post of your question so somebody will see it and give you the answer.

My thought is to pull one of the bearings and take it to WW Grainger Supply where they can match it up. 
OR most any auto parts house might be able to match it.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

*The Mean Green Machine*

OK here is the carriage bearings cleaned up and put back together
I soaked the carriage bearings in a mixture of WD-40 and mineral spirits for about four hours, took them out scrubed them up with some liquid wrench, Got them spinning real good, and put a few drops of three in one oil on them, there is no play in the bearings they are fine shape, so I'm not going to replace them.









Motor ready for new bearings









Okay people. Here , She is !!!!! 
The Mean Green Machine

Getting her wired up.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

bubinga said:


> *The Mean Green Machine*
> 
> OK here is the carriage bearings cleaned up and put back together
> I soaked the carriage bearings in a mixture of WD-40 and mineral spirits for about four hours, took them out scrubed them up with some liquid wrench, Got them spinning real good, and put a few drops of three in one oil on them, there is no play in the bearings they are fine shape, so I'm not going to replace them.
> ...


sweet, real sweet


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

bubinga said:


> *The Mean Green Machine*
> 
> OK here is the carriage bearings cleaned up and put back together
> I soaked the carriage bearings in a mixture of WD-40 and mineral spirits for about four hours, took them out scrubed them up with some liquid wrench, Got them spinning real good, and put a few drops of three in one oil on them, there is no play in the bearings they are fine shape, so I'm not going to replace them.
> ...


My grandfather has one very much like yours and it is the nicest RAS I've ever seen. I have an early 1970's Dewalt B&D Radial Arm Saw and like it very much. Those Craftsmans and saws of the 80's and 90's are junk in comparison!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

bubinga said:


> *The Mean Green Machine*
> 
> OK here is the carriage bearings cleaned up and put back together
> I soaked the carriage bearings in a mixture of WD-40 and mineral spirits for about four hours, took them out scrubed them up with some liquid wrench, Got them spinning real good, and put a few drops of three in one oil on them, there is no play in the bearings they are fine shape, so I'm not going to replace them.
> ...


Looks good.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

*Finishing up the wiring ,The Mean Green Machine*

I bought a new switch, and put an extension on it, to make it easier to flip on and off, 
(the extension is the barrel of a Bic pen, cut shorter, slipped on and epoxied to the toggle switch, with green tape, for the green look on it) 
I used this same trick one time on a contractor saw and left the pen barrel full length. 
I finished up the wiring, I think the green wires look pretty cool.
I will be getting the motor bearings tomorrow.



















This table is the original from the manufacture, it is edge glued Maple panel 1 inch thick , it's not perfectly flat, but it's close


----------



## bgmdad (Jan 24, 2008)

bubinga said:


> *Finishing up the wiring ,The Mean Green Machine*
> 
> I bought a new switch, and put an extension on it, to make it easier to flip on and off,
> (the extension is the barrel of a Bic pen, cut shorter, slipped on and epoxied to the toggle switch, with green tape, for the green look on it)
> ...


i aint read parts 1 & 2 yet but i will. this is groovy, i like the green wire myself. whose idea was it to make em black anyways…wish i had the space and the machine. good for you!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

bubinga said:


> *Finishing up the wiring ,The Mean Green Machine*
> 
> I bought a new switch, and put an extension on it, to make it easier to flip on and off,
> (the extension is the barrel of a Bic pen, cut shorter, slipped on and epoxied to the toggle switch, with green tape, for the green look on it)
> ...


Looks good!


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

*Building the new table on, The Mean Green Machine*

I had a nice piece of MDF, 1-1/4hick 20"wide x 54" long, just waiting for a project like this.
Thing is ! I can't remember where I got this nice piece of, inch and a quarter MDF, well ! No matter
I got all the pieces cut out, laid the table on the machine base,or I should say table bars, anyway checked the table for flatness, is out 1/64 along the length, so I plan to put in some 2 inch long, socket head set screws in the middle of the table, tee nuts on the bottom, I will be able to raise the middle up, and easily get the table flat
I have a piece of hardboard cut ,to put on top, to use as the cutting board, and a Maple fence.



















My new forest chopmaster 9in blade has arrived, yeah real nice, New parts setting on old top.









Top Removed








Getting ready to drill holes


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

bubinga said:


> *Building the new table on, The Mean Green Machine*
> 
> I had a nice piece of MDF, 1-1/4hick 20"wide x 54" long, just waiting for a project like this.
> Thing is ! I can't remember where I got this nice piece of, inch and a quarter MDF, well ! No matter
> ...


I'm a bit jealous that you have the old top to work with. I'm going to need to make mine from scratch (-:

How did you decide on a blade to buy?


----------



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

bubinga said:


> *Building the new table on, The Mean Green Machine*
> 
> I had a nice piece of MDF, 1-1/4hick 20"wide x 54" long, just waiting for a project like this.
> Thing is ! I can't remember where I got this nice piece of, inch and a quarter MDF, well ! No matter
> ...


I changed out my old top on my RAS and added a nice storage rack underneath and a miter station and Hollow Chisel Morticing station on top.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

bubinga said:


> *Building the new table on, The Mean Green Machine*
> 
> I had a nice piece of MDF, 1-1/4hick 20"wide x 54" long, just waiting for a project like this.
> Thing is ! I can't remember where I got this nice piece of, inch and a quarter MDF, well ! No matter
> ...


Looks good, thanks for the update.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

bubinga said:


> *Building the new table on, The Mean Green Machine*
> 
> I had a nice piece of MDF, 1-1/4hick 20"wide x 54" long, just waiting for a project like this.
> Thing is ! I can't remember where I got this nice piece of, inch and a quarter MDF, well ! No matter
> ...


Very nice Bubinga


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

bubinga said:


> *Building the new table on, The Mean Green Machine*
> 
> I had a nice piece of MDF, 1-1/4hick 20"wide x 54" long, just waiting for a project like this.
> Thing is ! I can't remember where I got this nice piece of, inch and a quarter MDF, well ! No matter
> ...


Your table looks a little like mine. I laminated two 1/2 inch pieces of MDF. It duplicates the original top that came with the saw, except that the new one is larger. I am able to keep it extremely flat using the original Craftsman system, although I am using new screws.

Here is the blog entry including a fence system that I really like, a revision of my old fence:
RAS Fence

Here is my top, a couple of years old now:










Oh, and for the curious, I bought my 10" Craftsman RAS new in 1970. It is a trusty old friend.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

*Adjusting table for flat on, The Mean Green Machine*

In the pictures below I'm ,using the Master plate, with part of TS Aligner Jr attached, to check multiple points,around the table, and adjusting it to be uniformly flat.



















Here I'm adjusting saw ,to travel 90 degrees to fence, with dial indicator fixed, and sliding the saw with master plate attached, just the opposite of sliding an indicator ,in a miter slot,on a table saw.










Here : Adjusting for 90 degrees to table, with digital protractor, and also checked with accurate square ,and flash light, because this is the first time using the digital protractor ,Yes it is accurate









Now I must charge the camera bat. for more pictures


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

bubinga said:


> *Adjusting table for flat on, The Mean Green Machine*
> 
> In the pictures below I'm ,using the Master plate, with part of TS Aligner Jr attached, to check multiple points,around the table, and adjusting it to be uniformly flat.
> 
> ...


The top looks good, I need to sand my top and square the RAS.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

bubinga said:


> *Adjusting table for flat on, The Mean Green Machine*
> 
> In the pictures below I'm ,using the Master plate, with part of TS Aligner Jr attached, to check multiple points,around the table, and adjusting it to be uniformly flat.
> 
> ...


I should really get one of those Master Plates for aligning the RAS. It occasionally goes out of alignment, and that would make it a lot easier. I have a full set Wixey gizmos, including the angle gauge, that I really like.

My Delta Contractor's Saw has stubbornly stayed in perfect alignment for 20 years. It is still set like it was at the factory, in perfect alignment with the miter slot. However, the plate would be handy for rechecking the fence, a Vega, which also has not neede realignment since I purchased and installed it two years ago.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

bubinga said:


> *Adjusting table for flat on, The Mean Green Machine*
> 
> In the pictures below I'm ,using the Master plate, with part of TS Aligner Jr attached, to check multiple points,around the table, and adjusting it to be uniformly flat.
> 
> ...


Great job. I'll repeat: I LOVED being able to use the Master Plate when it came time to align MY RAS.

And … *Jim* ... I'd just knock that sucker OUT of alignment. Call it "routine maintenance," or something ;-)


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

bubinga said:


> *Adjusting table for flat on, The Mean Green Machine*
> 
> In the pictures below I'm ,using the Master plate, with part of TS Aligner Jr attached, to check multiple points,around the table, and adjusting it to be uniformly flat.
> 
> ...


Good thought Neil…......is that kinda like cutting yourself so that the neighborhood clinic 
nurse ….who has ignored all your advances…....as least has to touch you?......(-;

....nah, I'll knock it a few times, and call it "limits testing"


----------

